#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Ominitik com IP estranho?

## Julianolinux

Amigos do Under tudo bom

Hoje comprei uma ominitik usada, coloquei ela na bancada e resetei, porem quando abro o Winbox aparece 2 opções com o mesmo MAC uma com o IP padrão e a outra com um IP assim [fe80::20c:43ff:fece:2752%2], pq aparece isso, aguem poderia me ajudar?

----------


## berghetti

Ipv6

----------


## Julianolinux

é eu vi aqui, vlw amigo

----------


## ronei10

Ipv6

----------

